# FMDC Admissions 2014-15



## Umar Akmal (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi there everyone!!
Just wanted to ask about the pattern and syllabus for Federal medical and dental college Islamabad (FMDC) I have heard that some part of the test is out of Fsc books! Is that right because most of the students get NTS score between 70-80? :?


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

FMDC as in Foundation medical and dental college?


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

blamonster said:


> FMDC as in Foundation medical and dental college?


No, Federal Medical and Dental College. As far as I know all of it is out of Fsc books.


----------



## khan6102 (Sep 22, 2014)

When is the test?


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

It hasn't been announced yet. They are currently facing a ban on admissions from PMDC. I was told to check again for updates around the 10th-15th of November.


----------



## khan6102 (Sep 22, 2014)

What was the closing merit last year


----------



## Farhan Nitrate (Oct 14, 2014)

80 for federal domicile and 82 for punjab


----------



## Umar Akmal (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah exactly!! Just gave the NTS test for MBBS in Bangladesh and most of the questions were out of course e.g we were asked about Colarado tick fever in Biology :?


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

What kind of stupid college is this? I am trying to find the website, and nothing is coming up.

Can anyone give me the website link please?


----------



## Umar Akmal (Sep 2, 2014)

@blamonster FMDC don't have any website of its own! All of its admission info are through newspapers, NTS official website or their Facebook official page (https://www.facebook.com/FMDC.Pak)


----------

